# Help finding affordable 4 color fulfillment services



## lizaprin (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi I have been printing for a few years and really want to move into more complex multi colored designs like the attached. Having trouble finding a fulfillment center or anyone to print smaller runs for an affordable price?


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

How many runs?

generally for a item like that we charge $5 per item that includes (the item, shipping, printing) if you want buy the item one by one. If you order 100+ items a month we will drop it to $4.25 per.

If you buy bulk, for example 50 at a time we can go as low as $4.00 per which also includes (the item, shipping, printing)


----------



## ebyck29 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey e has 430. So your saying you can print on demand and ship orders to my customers? For $5.00 or less depending on quantity per month? I have a shopify store would you be able to do this for me through shopify? Or you just ship what I order to me?


----------



## ItPrintsInc (Jan 8, 2015)

We do printing and fulfillment. Where are you pulling these tanks from? Would you supply us these? We would charge $9.50 for print, handling, and shipping to your customer on an idivual basis. 

We would print these DTG


----------



## lizaprin (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi! We have our own line so would supply our own tanks. Probably 30-40 at a time shipped together to us to start  
What method of printing would you use @ehas0430?
Does DTG only work on 100% cotton @ItPrintsInc?

Thanks!!


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

ebyck29 said:


> Hey e has 430. So your saying you can print on demand and ship orders to my customers? For $5.00 or less depending on quantity per month? I have a shopify store would you be able to do this for me through shopify? Or you just ship what I order to me?


We can drop ship to your customers, if is $0.10 extra per shirt to drop ship with your brand/company name.. other wise we just ship directly to you.

the more sales you do the lower the rate we will charge per item. (again $5 is for tanks, and most t-shirts, other items would cost more or less


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

lizaprin said:


> Hi! We have our own line so would supply our own tanks. Probably 30-40 at a time shipped together to us to start
> What method of printing would you use @ehas0430?
> Does DTG only work on 100% cotton @ItPrintsInc?
> 
> Thanks!!


We have the ability to do, Screen Printing, Vinyl, DTG, and Digital Heat Transfer,

depending on the project is which method we would use, we let you know ahead of time what our recommended method is before we start printing and if you choose to use a different method then what we recommended that is fine it wont cost u anything more we honor our original quotes

We do offer three way to pay, you can either Pre Pay an account and we draw from that when your customers order, you can pay per item and pay each time a order is places or pay a flat rate and get unlimited printing and shipping through out the month or quarter which ever is more convenient.


----------



## lizaprin (Feb 7, 2014)

@ehas0430

Great how can I reach you? Do you have a website?


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

lizaprin said:


> @ehas0430
> 
> Great how can I reach you? Do you have a website?



You can contact me at, [email protected]
shoot me an email i can forward you more information and contact info.


----------

